# Hace unos meses puse una oferta de peón agrícola para buscar personal y tenemos un asesinato



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Estoy muy consternado  nadie tiene derecho arrebatar la vida nadie ,

Hace unos meses publique en foroburbuja para seleccionar personal para la recolección de aceituna de mi familia y por aquí lo más suave que me llamaron es explotador , pero eso ya es otro tema boy al grano : 

Resulta que contratamos 10 personas , 5 senegaleses , un marroquí y 3 vecinos de 
mi pueblo y un chico Español de otra localidad algo alejada de la mía pero de la provincia pues resulta que este chico nos enteramos poco después que hacia estado en la cárcel de Jaén y fue por maltratos a su pareja no le dimos mayor importancia por que por fuentes cercanas nos enteramos que no era mala persona pero que había cometido este error decidimos darle una oportunidad , 

Asta aquí todo normal la recolección de la aceituna va bien no hay problemas ni con mi jefe que es mi tío y yo encargado y los temporeros contratados , pero resulta que este chico empieza a discutir mucho con otro chico marroquí , insultos y tono de voz alto mi tío habla con el chico y le comenta que porfavor los problemas los soluciones fuera del trabajo y que en la explotación agrícola no queremos problemas ni discusiones , el chico vuelve a tener una actitud normal asta que un día este chico viene a trabajar se le nota halgo embriagado , ho bajo los efectos de los estupefacientes no le damos mayor importancia por que para lo que queda de temporada y que más o menos en el trabajo a cumplido para un día que viene así pues si llega otra vez pues lo dejo parado lo mando a colocar fardos con el chico antes mencionado marroquí el día transcurre bien , yo boy montado en un tractor es mi función y resulta según los compañeros que los ven discutir y pelearse el chico marroquí cae al suelo al rato ver que no se levanta que solo hace retorcerse en el suelo los compañeros van a ver qué le pasa y resulta que tiene una puñalada me avisan quedó impactado pues yo nunca ni nadie por la zona a presenciado una cosa así de terrible y menos trabajando 

Llano a 112 cuento lo sucedido viene GC un helicóptero que se lleva al chico herido el otro hdlgp se escapa de la finca horas más tarde nos enteramos que lo detiene la GC , y que el chico marroquí fallece quedamos consternados  

Yo no e podido ir a trabajar en 3 días de lo psicológicamente tocado que má dejado este triste suceso , como alguien puede arrebatarle la vida a una persona y más trabajando estamos todos los compañeros sin fuerzas , destrozados .

Quiero decir con esto que nunca viváis algo así y que se pudra en la cárcel ese hdlgp y que la vida es una ruleta rusa sin piedad lo cuento en este foro para que vean lo triste y tétrica que es la vida .

Descansa en paz compañero siempre te llevaré en mi corazón  tema serio por favor no hagan gracietas ni insultos solo quería mostrar este trágico suceso que má afectado mucho

FIN


----------



## Cinismo Fascinante (20 Dic 2021)

Honor a ese heroe anónimo de la reconquista clandestina.


----------



## Ardafilo (20 Dic 2021)

5/10

Muy forzadas las faltas de huertografía


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Cinismo Fascinante dijo:


> Honor a ese heroe anónimo de la reconquista clandestina.



Como puedes decir halgo así  ni te imaginas lo duro y el golpe psicológico que es vivir esto un respeto por favor


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Dic 2021)

Discutían por?

Cuál fue el motivo de la puñalada?


----------



## jotace (20 Dic 2021)

Lo que confirmaría que un violento de género es simplemente un violento.

Como el que mató al profesor Neira y otros muchos.

Tampoco sé de qué iba la discusión, tan estúpido es matar por discutir como discutir hasta que te maten, lo que está claro que aquí el marroquí se llevó una sorpresa.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Estoy muy consternado  nadie tiene derecho arrebatar la vida nadie ,
> 
> Hace unos meses publique en foroburbuja para seleccionar personal para la recolección de aceituna de mi familia y por aquí lo más suave que me llamaron es explotador , pero eso ya es otro tema boy al grano :
> 
> ...



De todas formas es difícil de creer, solo has aportado unas capturas de una nota de prensa,

puedes demostrar que es real?

capturas de una conversación, etc...


----------



## Genofinder (20 Dic 2021)

Eso pasa por meter morralla a trabajar, una de Las causas por Las que la gente normal no quiere esos trabajos es precisamente por no tener que trabajar junto a moros y drogadictos.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> De todas formas es difícil de creer, solo has aportado unas capturas de una nota de prensa,
> 
> puedes demostrar que es real?
> 
> capturas de una conversación, etc...



Lo siento por un foro no puedo dar esa información tan solo mostrar lo expuestos aparte más que nada que por respeto y este caso está siendo investigado por la GC que se lo crean o no es otra historia


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Discutían por?
> 
> Cuál fue el motivo de la puñalada?



No lo sabemos exactamente


----------



## PIA (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Como puedes decir halgo así  ni te imaginas lo duro y el golpe psicológico que es vivir esto un respeto por favor





Genofinder dijo:


> Eso pasa por meter morralla a trabajar, una de Las causas por Las que la gente normal no quiere esos trabajos es precisamente por no tener que trabajar junto a moros y drogadictos.



Totalmente. Primeramente, y por ahorrar, se emplean a cualquier mierda y luego lloran que esas mierdas van a cuchillazos!!!! Pero ¿Qué esperabas de semejante público? Es como emplear un jonky y luego llorar que te A ROBAO!!! CUÑAOOOOOOOO


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Genofinder dijo:


> Eso pasa por meter morralla a trabajar, una de Las causas por Las que la gente normal no quiere esos trabajos es precisamente por no tener que trabajar junto a moros y drogadictos.



Te aseguro que en mi finca y muchas del campo andaluz no contratamos ni drogadictos ni malas personas , lo que pasa que aveces pasan está cosas , o acaso en la propia policía que es cosa más seria no hay sucesos y te aseguro por experiencia propia que los extranjeros no son morralla trabajan y cumplen y se comportan igual que un Español deja los prejuicios aparte quién no quiera trabajar con africanos que se lo haga mirar tan honrados los que contratamos como españoles lo que pasa pues que suelen haber ecuaciones y eso de que no quieren trabajar españoles en el campo a puñados un saludo


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> No lo sabemos exactamente



Vivían todos en esa misma casa que decías?

la que alquilaba tu tío en el campo bla bla,

yo he trabajado así en Francia, vivíamos como 30 personas en un "hotel" de pueblo,

un día tuve que saltar por la ventana y quitar los cuchillos a tres niñatos que se iban a rajar, dos contra uno, un ecuatoriano, un colombiano y un gitano, (no es un chiste  )

simplemente por un codazo jugando al futbito y su correspondiente discusión el día anterior.


----------



## PIA (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Te aseguro que en mi finca y muchas del campo andaluz no contratamos ni drogadictos ni malas personas


----------



## daputi ha muerto (20 Dic 2021)

España 1-0 Morocco

ya es hora que ganemos alguna vez, que jugamos en casa y casi siempre perdemos.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Vivían todos en esa misma casa que decías?
> 
> la que alquilaba tu tío en el campo bla bla,
> 
> ...



Pues fíjate cómo están las cabezas no el apuñalador vivía con su madre era más o menos de mi edad 32 años el resto sí en la casa de campo que tenemos


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (20 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Discutían por?
> 
> Cuál fue el motivo de la puñalada?



Es casi seguro que el marroquí queria follarse al asesino.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> España 1-0 Morocco
> 
> ya es hora que ganemos alguna vez, que jugamos en casa u casi siempre perdemos.



Un poco de respeto porfavor que lo estamos pasando muy mal y el chico asesinado era una grandísima persona


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Pues fíjate cómo están las cabezas no el apuñalador vivía con su madre era más o menos de mi edad 32 años el resto sí en la casa de campo que tenemos



El apuñalador según la nota de prensa tenía 23 años,

meeeec error.

Empiezo a creer que es trolleo.


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (20 Dic 2021)

Pues eso se arregla rápido, siendo mas justos y echando un poquito de trabajo a la hora de seleccionar personal, y tener en cuenta que hay que seleccionar ciertas características personales. En españa gusta contratar al chulo, al charlatán que habla sin parar y rie sin parar, por que da alegría aunque no tenga ni puta idea de lo que dice o lo que hace, aunque sea un violento y un problemático. Yo me he tenido que marchar de España por que, por alguna razón solo contratan a estos charlatanes y bocachanclas que van de jijijaja (cosa que parece gustar mucho a los que contratan, mas que los tipos serios y callados que van a hacer su trabajo sin molestar) hasta que lían la mundial (80% de las veces) por desgracia me tuve que ir a un pais en donde lo que mas se valora es que seas productivo y respetes a los demás con sentido común y vayas a tu bola. Por desgracia a veces coincido con españoles, que por algún motivo resultan ser en su mayoría unos chuloputas, drogadictos, vagos y unos esperpentos con los que da vergüenza compartir espacio de trabajo (con honradisimas excepciones). Ahora me gano un buen sueldo y no me tengo que preocupar de caer bien a nadie o de ser un falso y un charlatán, solo hacer bien mi trabajo y ser respetuoso. España es el cáncer laboral de Europa y mientras mas estoy fuera menos me apetece volver.


----------



## Drogoprofe (20 Dic 2021)

No sabes xk empezó todo, al ser joven me imagino el motivo.
Nadie merece morir x eso


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El apuñalador según la nota de prensa tenía 23 años,
> 
> meeeec error.
> 
> Empiezo a creer que es trolleo.



Perdona pero estoy muy consternado y como comprenderás no tengo la mente muy clara como comprenderás que me tomes por mentiroso me da igual yo se lo que vivido , contigo doy por terminada la conversación


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> No sabes xk empezó todo, al ser joven me imagino el motivo.
> Nadie merece morir x eso



Pues no la verdad , fuera del trabajo cada uno hace su vida y no sabemos nada ya que son temporeros lo que si puedo decir que discutian mucho pero desconocemos el por qué


----------



## jaimitoabogado (20 Dic 2021)

Cuanto pagas por romperse la espalda día tras Día?


----------



## mendeley (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Estoy muy consternado  nadie tiene derecho arrebatar la vida nadie ,
> 
> Hace unos meses publique en foroburbuja para seleccionar personal para la recolección de aceituna de mi familia y por aquí lo más suave que me llamaron es explotador , pero eso ya es otro tema boy al grano :
> 
> ...



Lo siento. Entiendo que vivir la muerte de esa manera te tiene que dejar tocado, y más cuando el asesino os había generado dudas antes de contratarle.

Aquí no vas a encontar la comprensión que necesitas, pero eso ya lo sabes. Ánimo.


----------



## Harold Papanander (20 Dic 2021)

Discutían por la mascarilla.

Vacunados esto no habría pasado.


----------



## tixdum (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Cuanto pagas por romperse la espalda día tras Día?



55 € 6: 25 h por día trabajado


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

mendeley dijo:


> Lo siento. Entiendo que vivir la muerte de esa manera te tiene que dejar tocado, y más cuando el asesino os había generado dudas antes de contratarle.
> 
> Aquí no vas a encontar la comprensión que necesitas, pero eso ya lo sabes. Ánimo.



Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Sonico (20 Dic 2021)

Ardafilo dijo:


> 5/10
> 
> Muy forzadas las faltas de huertografía



A mí me llaman poderosamente la "hatención".
Es un rollo todo lo que ha contado.
Y pulaladas todos los dias.

Marroquies=Problemas.


----------



## Sonico (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Estoy muy consternado  nadie tiene derecho arrebatar la vida nadie ,
> 
> Hace unos meses publique en foroburbuja para seleccionar personal para la recolección de aceituna de mi familia y por aquí lo más suave que me llamaron es explotador , pero eso ya es otro tema boy al grano :
> 
> ...



Hola SOLIDARO GARCIA.


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (20 Dic 2021)

Decir que lamento la situación. Pero también que era algo que pudo preverse expulsando al trabajador problemático, las discusiones en el trabajo (Sobre todo cuando se habla de personas con ciertos antecedentes y ciertas formas de ser) son un tema DE MAXIMO RIESGO y se deben tomar medidas lo antes posible para evitar cosas como esta.

Donde trabajo yo ahora, hubo una situación similar, dos se encararon (tema de faldas y cuernos) a la entrada del trabajo, estuvieron amenazando mutuamente e incluso se retaron para la salida del trabajo (retrasaron 1h que empezáramos la jornada). La solución del capataz fue rápida, se acerco desde la cafetería que tenemos, les señaló amablemente la salida y les dijo que ya les llegaría el finiquito en una semana, con una sonrisa. Así se hacen las cosas. El trabajo no es un lugar para tener a primates hormonados.


----------



## Sonico (20 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Vivían todos en esa misma casa que decías?
> 
> la que alquilaba tu tío en el campo bla bla,
> 
> ...



Tu historia no le interesa a Solidario García.


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> 55 € 6: 25 h por día trabajado



Contrato petróleo o todo en regla?


----------



## El pernales (20 Dic 2021)

Por la caridad entra la peste. Lo has aprendido por las malas


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

El bastón del Caduceo dijo:


> Decir que lamento la situación. Pero también que era algo que pudo preverse expulsando al trabajador problemático, las discusiones en el trabajo (Sobre todo cuando se habla de personas con ciertos antecedentes y ciertas formas de ser) son un tema DE MAXIMO RIESGO y se deben tomar medidas lo antes posible para evitar cosas como esta.
> 
> Donde trabajo yo ahora, hubo una situación similar, dos se encararon (tema de faldas y cuernos) a la entrada del trabajo, estuvieron amenazando mutuamente e incluso se retaron para la salida del trabajo (retrasaron 1h que empezáramos la jornada). La solución del capataz fue rápida, se acerco desde la cafetería que tenemos, les señaló amablemente la salida y les dijo que ya les llegaría el finiquito en una semana, con una sonrisa. Así se hacen las cosas. El trabajo no es un lugar para tener a primates hormonados.



Que te crees que es esto la nasa para contratar a lo mejor , esto es la aceituna el campo , contratados según nos cuadra la persona , si pasado esto no es por nuestra culpa si no por el hdlgp ese aver si habrá me boy a tener que hacer tex psicológicos para variar olivos


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Dic 2021)

Moronegros...Nada que añadir... aunque me resulta muy raro que el que caiga al suelo fuera el moro.


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2021)

Espero que os abrazasesis los moros y tú. Y luego te diesen por culo ¿Verdad pillín?


----------



## Charlie_69 (20 Dic 2021)

Lol yo pense en responderte el post de burbuja para currar n par de meses pero me salio otra cosa, menos mal


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> Lol yo pense en responderte el post de burbuja para currar n par de meses pero me salio otra cosa, menos mal



me hizo reír a pesar de lo sucedido , pues honjala te hubiese contratado a ti en vez del otro Español


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Que te crees que es esto la nasa para contratar a lo mejor , esto es la aceituna el campo , contratados según nos cuadra la persona , si pasado esto no es por nuestra culpa si no por el hdlgp ese aver si habrá me boy a tener que hacer tex psicológicos para variar olivos



Pues si, es tu culpa, por que hay personas honradas buscando trabajo de sobra para montar una plantilla de puta madre de currantes sin malos rollos. Si has contratado a un pirado y unos cuantos moros violentos y farfulleros es por que te ha salido de los cojones. Y no hace falta ningún test psicológico, viendo la cara y hablando 15 segundos con alguien yo ya se si va a ser un problema o no (y también si es un charlatán y un mentiroso).


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Espero que os abrazasesis los moros y tú. Y luego te diesen por culo ¿Verdad pillín?



Pero qué dices hipócrita que te maten ATI y luego reímos respeta nuestro dolor


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Pero qué dices hipócrita que te maten ATI y luego reímos respeta nuestro dolor



Yo solo deseo que aprendas a escribir, aunque lo mas seguro es que te diese un trombo.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

El bastón del Caduceo dijo:


> Pues si, es tu culpa, por que hay personas honradas buscando trabajo de sobra para montar una plantilla de puta madre de currantes sin malos rollos. Si has contratado a un pirado y unos cuantos moros violentos y farfulleros es por que te ha salido de los cojones. Y no hace falta ningún test psicológico, viendo la cara y hablando 15 segundos con alguien yo ya se si va a ser un problema o no (y también si es un charlatán y un mentiroso).





El bastón del Caduceo dijo:


> Pues si, es tu culpa, por que hay personas honradas buscando trabajo de sobra para montar una plantilla de puta madre de currantes sin malos rollos. Si has contratado a un pirado y unos cuantos moros violentos y farfulleros es por que te ha salido de los cojones. Y no hace falta ningún test psicológico, viendo la cara y hablando 15 segundos con alguien yo ya se si va a ser un problema o no (y también si es un charlatán y un mentiroso).



En este foro estáis enfermos hay que echaros de comer aparte como los largos

Sin comentarios , el de recursos humanos este que es de lo que te tendría que contratar a ti no que fiera eres


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Yo solo deseo que aprendas a escribir, aunque lo mas seguro es que te diese un trombo.



No gracias , ya tengo una casa con piscina y 3 coches nuevos atocateja que tú ni con 5 sueldos y una bonita cifra de varios ceros que tú nunca charlatán , expuse el caso para dar veracidad de la maldad del ser humano y ya paso de comentar por que sois unos tolais 4 friquis comedoritos adiós 

Paso ya de la gente y CT nada poner lo que querías me boy


----------



## SolyCalma (20 Dic 2021)

Menuda oferta de trabajo, medio explotao y encima con el riesgo de que un puto loco me apuñale.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Dic 2021)

Pensar que contigo estuve hablando estas noches pasadas sobre tu pueblo y ahora esto ...fuerza quillo.


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> En este foro estáis enfermos hay que echaros de comer aparte como los largos
> 
> Sin comentarios , el de recursos humanos este que es de lo que te tendría que contratar a ti no que fiera eres



Por gilipollas como tu que nacen y les cae un capirote de mariscal de campo en la cabeza este país es como es, joder que alegría no tener que tratar con más palilleros mediocres como tu nunca más.

Y no, para esa mierda de curro que tienes tendrías que ofrecerme, como mínimo para leerme la oferta, 4-5 veces mas pasta.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pensar que contigo estuve hablando estas noches pasadas sobre tu pueblo y ahora esto ...fuerza quillo.



Circunstancias y desgracias que tiene esta vida un abrazo compi y cuídate


----------



## Mink (20 Dic 2021)

Que tragedia, para la proxima ya sabes, no contrates marroquies y te ahorraras las puñaladas, que igual (dios no quiera) te toquen a ti, en tu piscinita de mierda o en los cochecitos en los que Bas.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

El bastón del Caduceo dijo:


> Por gilipollas como tu que nacen y les cae un capirote de mariscal de campo en la cabeza este país es como es, joder que alegría no tener que tratar con más palilleros mediocres como tu nunca más.



Qué dices que má caído del cielo , tengo más callos que tú en las manos pajillero fracasado lo que tengo me lo ganado trabajando desde los 17 en el campo como una bestia de arado y base de ir arrendando y trabajando tierras tu quien coño eres para juzgar sin conocerme 

Anda y iros a tomar porculo tarados de mierda te meto una hostia con mis manos campestre en la zerpa de la oreja que te timbra el oído asta después del 1 de enero fun fun fun


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> No gracias , ya tengo una casa con piscina y 3 coches nuevos atocateja que tú ni con 5 sueldos y una bonita cifra de varios ceros que tú nunca charlatán , expuse el caso para dar veracidad de la maldad del ser humano y ya paso de comentar por que sois unos tolais 4 friquis comedoritos adiós
> 
> Paso ya de la gente y CT nada poner lo que querías me boy



Enga, a tomal pol culo trolecillo.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Mink dijo:


> Que tragedia, para la proxima ya sabes, no contrates marroquies y te ahorraras las puñaladas, que igual (dios no quiera) te toquen a ti, en tu piscinita de mierda o en los cochecitos en los que Bas.



Ami no lo creas , 2 escopeta tengo , pero de verdad e


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Enga, a tomal pol culo.



Si eso enga a tomar porculo pero sin vaselina inrrespetuosos


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (20 Dic 2021)

¡ Qué vida más trite tiene


----------



## daputi ha muerto (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Ami no lo creas , 2 escopeta tengo , pero de verdad e



estás tú mariquita como para hacer la guerra, llevas llorando y con problemas mentales semanas por que un malote a matao un moro, anda medio hombre deja de llorar por las esquinas.


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Qué dices que má caído del cielo , tengo más callos que tú en las manos pajillero fracasado lo que tengo me lo ganado trabajando desde los 17 en el campo como una bestia de arado y base de ir arrendando y trabajando tierras tu quien coño eres para juzgar sin conocerme
> 
> Anda y iros a tomar porculo tarados de mierda te meto una hostia con mis manos campestre en la zerpa de la oreja que te timbra el oído asta después del 1 de enero fun fun fun



Normal que contrates a esos energúmenos proyectos de ser humano, si eres el mismo pedazo de mierda que ellos, venga no hables mas y sigue con tu negocio estrella 5 jotas, gilipollas palillero español tipico.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (20 Dic 2021)

El que abre el hilo ya no sabe cómo llamar la atención...En fin, debe aburrirse mucho.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> estás tú mariquita como para hacer la guerra, llevas llorando y con problemas mentales semanas por que un malote a matao un moro, anda medio hombre deja de llorar por las esquinas.



No mejor que violen a la zorra de tu puta madre y te apuñalen ATI


----------



## jvega (20 Dic 2021)

*Ningún burbumori está en peligro porque nos quedamos en casita resguardados mientras mamá nos hace el colacado*


----------



## moromierda (20 Dic 2021)

Lemanto acorrido. A má menema suspecha menasa, a ca danonsear pulesea.


----------



## C.J. (20 Dic 2021)

Vaya troll.

Mete faltas de ortografía como "Asta" y luego usa tildes más complejas.


Calopez, queremos troles de calidad.


2/10


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Qué dices que má caído del cielo , tengo más callos que tú en las manos pajillero fracasado lo que tengo me lo ganado trabajando desde los 17 en el campo como una bestia de arado y base de ir arrendando y trabajando tierras tu quien coño eres para juzgar sin conocerme
> 
> Anda y iros a tomar porculo tarados de mierda te meto una hostia con mis manos campestre en la zerpa de la oreja que te timbra el oído asta después del 1 de enero fun fun fun



Me extrañaría que tuvieras mas que yo despues de las obras y luego moviendo electrodomesticos en almacenes del 1er mundo, de lo que estoy seguro es de que eres el tipico que está todo el día quejándose por tres mierdas que habrá hecho en la vida, de petardos así tengo ya los huevos pelados. Sois charlatanes y quitáis las ganas de vivir solo de teneros cerca.


----------



## Gusman (20 Dic 2021)

A saber que hizo el moro.


----------



## SolyCalma (20 Dic 2021)

Macho enhorabuena por ser tan rico y que te vaya tan bien, menos mal que tenías a los peones en regla si no la que te cae es poca.

Eso si, unos cursos más en el instituto te habrian venido bien.  

Estás a tiempo de pedirle a Papa Noel o a los Reyes Magos unos cuadernillos Rubio. 

No te lo vayas a tomar a mal.


----------



## baifo (20 Dic 2021)

Hombre , si nos cuentas que el moro y el senegalés se pelean y que el blanquito acude a apaciguar y acaba apuñalado , todavía lo cogemos como troleada de cierta calidad , pero ésta mierda ...


----------



## Passenger (20 Dic 2021)

Tres días de colapso mental porq un tio mata a otro. Se puede ser mas floho?


----------



## Genofinder (20 Dic 2021)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> No sabes xk empezó todo, al ser joven me imagino el motivo.
> Nadie merece morir x eso



Pues seguramente el moro le robaria algo al yonky y ya esta el lio.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Dic 2021)

Que es mentira, joder,

dijo que el "asesino" tiene 32 años,

y en las mismas noticias pone que es un chaval de 23 años.


----------



## Casino (20 Dic 2021)

Si es verdad estamos ante un auténtico hecho aislado.

Alabado sea nuestro Señor, Jesucristo.





Saludos


----------



## active2010 (20 Dic 2021)

Mucho ánimo y espero que te mejores anímicamente, presenciar algo así es extremadamente violento y dejado tocado a cualquier persona, mucho ánimo y ni caso a a los subseres de este foro que apenas salen de su habitación y muchos no saben ni como ganarse la vida.


----------



## randomizer (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> lo mando a colocar fardos con el chico antes mencionado marroquí


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> estás tú mariquita como para hacer la guerra, llevas llorando y con problemas mentales semanas por que un malote a matao un moro, anda medio hombre deja de llorar por las esquinas.



No mejor que violen a la zorra de tu puta madrepp


active2010 dijo:


> Mucho ánimo y espero que te mejores anímicamente, presenciar algo así es extremadamente violento y dejado tocado a cualquier persona, mucho ánimo y ni caso a a los subseres de este foro que apenas salen de su habitación y muchos no saben ni como ganarse la vida.



Muchas gracias por tu apoyo y cordialidad , es usted una persona de bien un saludo y que todo le valla muy bien


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 877213


----------



## circonita (20 Dic 2021)

Yo he trabajado en empresas conocidas y en trabajos normales y solo he visto gentuza que sería capaz de matarte si no hubiesen testigos, si encima no es un trabajo normal y se contrata a gente con antecedentes, lo raro es que esto no pase todos los días.

El mercado laboral es basura y la gente que se mantiene dentro de ese mercado es la escoria que echa a la gente normal y no, no es falta de huevos, es que los hijos de puta montan chupipandis para echar a cualquiera que les pueda hacer sombra y después van contando mentiras al jefe, además de que a cada poco les ponen palos en las ruedas al compi, es decir, que no es por falta de cojones, es que son muchos y están organizados y además son los que se quedan, con lo que en una empresa que lleve 20 años en funcionamiento al final por eliminación solo quedan los hijos de la gran puta y eso es el día a día en cualquier empresucha y empresa de este país y los jefes tan contentos porque esas dinámicas evitan que los trabajadores se unan para pedir mejoras salariales o del tipo que sea, además de que esa gentuza es pelota y lameculos del jefe a rabiar.


----------



## singladura (20 Dic 2021)

Contratar para empleos sin cualificación es una tortura, un castigo de dios... Lo mínimo que necesitas es tener tres bolsas de trabajo por si acaso. Es sencillo que se trate de gente que entra y sale de la cárcel tranquilamente, o vive tan en precario que se producen malos entendidos a diario. Te fallan, te mienten etc... Conflictos, situaciones rocambolescas, milongas etc...
Es un grupo cuyo perfil es muchas veces border line con conflictos graves de comportamiento y en lo que lo más frecuente es la falta de constancia y cero grado de resistencia a la frustración...

Y sería importante dejar bien claro en la educación que el trabajo es la asunción de responsabilidades, que ahí nadie te va a hacer la pelota y que no es una fuente de placer. Si se inculca desde edades tempranas creo que ayudaría bastante.

Y también creo que estaría bien confiar en organizaciones casi gubernamentales o empresas con conexión con las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado y la beneficencia que ayudaran a clarificar los casos. Son gente que siempre van a estar bajo la lupa de la seguridad y no es bueno que un particular vaya sólo en esto


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

singladura dijo:


> Contratar para empleos sin cualificación es una tortura, un castigo de dios... Lo mínimo que necesitas es tener tres bolsas de trabajo por si acaso. Es sencillo que se trate de gente que entra y sale de la cárcel tranquilamente, o vive tan en precario que se producen malos entendidos a diario. Te fallan, te mienten etc... Conflictos, situaciones rocambolescas, milongas etc...
> Es un grupo cuyo perfil es muchas veces border line con conflictos graves de comportamiento y en lo que lo más frecuente es la falta de constancia y cero grado de resistencia a la frustración...
> 
> Y sería importante dejar bien claro en la educación que el trabajo es la asunción de responsabilidades, que ahí nadie te va a hacer la pelota y que no es una fuente de placer. Si se inculca desde edades tempranas creo que ayudaría bastante.
> ...


----------



## weyler (20 Dic 2021)

Si el muerto no es alguien muy cercano no creo que me afectara, de hecho murió.de accidente laboral una persona a pocos metros de mi y hombre es un palo pera vamos que no me afecto nada 

Por otra estoy tan hasta los huevos de la moronegrada que me la pela lo que le pase a un miembro de ese grupo


----------



## aretai (20 Dic 2021)

respeto y tal... y después need for speed: Africa

Muy coherente todo


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Estoy muy consternado  nadie tiene derecho arrebatar la vida nadie ,
> 
> Hace unos meses publique en foroburbuja para seleccionar personal para la recolección de aceituna de mi familia y por aquí lo más suave que me llamaron es explotador , pero eso ya es otro tema boy al grano :
> 
> ...



Lo primero es que me suda la polla tu historieta.

Y lo segundo es que si no eres un troll y realmente escribes así, apuntate inmediatamente a un curso de ortografía, das vergüenza ajena, eres completamente analfabeto. No entiendo cómo llevas 1100 mensajes, yo de ser administrador te baneaba, eres una vergüenza para el foro, tarugo.


----------



## arangul00 (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Que te crees que es esto la nasa para contratar a lo mejor , esto es la aceituna el campo , contratados según nos cuadra la persona , si pasado esto no es por nuestra culpa si no por el hdlgp ese aver si habrá me boy a tener que hacer tex psicológicos para variar olivos



tienes que acostumbrarte a pedir el historial de la ss,es el mejor cv que existe


----------



## Santolin (21 Dic 2021)

Ponte a trabajar y deja de llorar maricon


----------



## Camarlengolazo (21 Dic 2021)

Si el responsable de contratación eres tú deberías sentirte bastante mal.
Si fuera el moro te denunciaría y si fuera el español también.
Siéntete colaborador necesario x no saber contratar,eres tú n asesino.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (21 Dic 2021)

Ese moro era hijo de su madre y de su padre. Si fuera tu hijo el que muriera apuñalado en el trabajo ¿te gustarían ese tipo de comentarios?


----------



## Conde Duckula (21 Dic 2021)

El que le apuñaló era extranjero. Moro o negro. Por la sencilla razón de que noticia por noticia que he visto del tema, en todas dicen que el muerto era marroquí, pero en ninguna van más allá de que el asesino era vecino de Jaén. Vecino de Jaén tambien es mustapha natural de Nueva Delhi y empadronado en un piso patera.


----------



## Aurkitu (21 Dic 2021)

Señor del tractor , e leído su relato realmente consternado , realmente es tetrica y terrible la vida, ay buenas personas aunque tengan antecedentes por maltrato, hasta que pasa halgo , que se recuperé usted , que ya la aceituna esta má recogida ,

Recuerde ponerse la tercera dosis si haún no la a echo troll-asesino hortográfico.


----------



## Lábaro (21 Dic 2021)

Paga cacahuetes y tendrás monos...

...Y en vez de gastarte la plusvalía esclavista en el último "cañonero" 4x4,pásate una academia y aprende a escribir,hempresaurio...


----------



## Hipérbole (21 Dic 2021)

jotace dijo:


> *Lo que confirmaría que un violento de género es simplemente un violento.*
> 
> Como el que mató al profesor Neira y otros muchos.
> 
> Tampoco sé de qué iba la discusión, tan estúpido es matar por discutir como discutir hasta que te maten, lo que está claro que aquí el marroquí se llevó una sorpresa.



Ahí le has dado


----------



## Bimb0 (21 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Te aseguro que en mi finca y muchas del campo andaluz no contratamos ni drogadictos ni malas personas , lo que pasa que aveces pasan está cosas , o acaso en la propia policía que es cosa más seria no hay sucesos y te aseguro por experiencia propia que los extranjeros no son morralla trabajan y cumplen y se comportan igual que un Español deja los prejuicios aparte quién no quiera trabajar con africanos que se lo haga mirar tan honrados los que contratamos como españoles lo que pasa pues que suelen haber ecuaciones y eso de que no quieren trabajar españoles en el campo a puñados un saludo



Jajjaaj.

Otro explotador dispuesto a subcontratar tercermundistas con tal de no subir salarios. Poco os pasa, bastardos antiespañoles.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (21 Dic 2021)

Legitima defensa de manual.


----------



## Iron John (21 Dic 2021)

Dices que mandas al apuñalador que tenía problemas con el fallecido y que los mandas a los dos juntos a colocar fardos y el asesino aprovecha para acuchillarlo...pero aquí dice que lo apuñalaron por meterse a separar en una pelea









El joven marroquí fallecido en un olivar de Jaén fue apuñalado en el corazón y murió desangrado


Inician una campaña para recaudar fondos y repatriar el cuerpo




www.ideal.es


----------



## angek (21 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Un poco de respeto porfavor que lo estamos pasando muy mal y el chico asesinado era una grandísima persona



Opino igual.

Hay que tener más respeto cuando muere alguien.

Y no usar estas historias reales para hacer proselitismo o mofa. El juicio personal es suficiente.

No hace falta inventarse personajes e historias para trasladar o improntar una idea.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (21 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Discutían por?
> 
> Cuál fue el motivo de la puñalada?



Pues tal vez discusiones del estilo de:
"Y yo soy mejor que tú..."
"Y tú no sabes hacer nada..."
"Yo trabajo mejor..."
"Yo en 5 minutos recojo lo que tú en 1 hora..."
"Y yo trabajo también con la mano izquierda y tú no..."
Anda que no abundan ni nada los comentarios de ese estilo en el trabajo...


----------



## SrPurpuron (21 Dic 2021)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...9&share_fid=6084&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]


----------



## HaCHa (21 Dic 2021)

Sobran aliens.


----------



## estertores (21 Dic 2021)

El problema de fondo es que la gente cada vez está peor de la cabeza; situaciones como esta cada vez serán más habituales.


----------



## PedrelGuape (21 Dic 2021)

Borra el hilo subnormal, o eres troll u os van a crujir por no cumplir las medidas de seguridad y salud en el trabajo. 
He entendido mal o se le ha permitido al colgao trabajar siendo conscientes los responsables de como venía? Ni capital social ni seguro que lo cubra, esto se paga con el patrimonio y pena hasta 3 años de cárcel como responsables dolosos al no poner las medidas necesarias y OBLIGATORIAS para impedirlo.


----------



## Juan Niebla (21 Dic 2021)

tu no sufras por el moro hombre, él ya estará en el paraiso con las 16 vírgenes y si además dices que era bueno maoma le habra dado otras dedieciseis más (32)


----------



## bubbler (21 Dic 2021)

> nos enteramos poco después que hacia estado en la cárcel de Jaén



Supongo que este punto lo habréis aclarado con la GC, ¿no?

¿Sabes que la declaración que has expuesto de manera libre y pública se puede usar en tu contra y a favor del sospechoso?

¿Sabes que en investigación judicial los testigos no pueden realizar declaraciones públicas?

¿Sabes que en caso de hacerlo tienes que declararlo e informarlo a las autoridades?

¿Sabes que tienes incoherencias en tu narrativa?

¿Sabes que poner la palabra "FIN" en la narrativa gramaticalmente supone que es ficticia?











Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Estoy muy consternado  nadie tiene derecho arrebatar la vida nadie ,
> 
> Hace unos meses publique en foroburbuja para seleccionar personal para la recolección de aceituna de mi familia y por aquí lo más suave que me llamaron es explotador , pero eso ya es otro tema boy al grano :
> 
> ...



Para el resto del foro:

¿El asesino español nativo machista de marroquíes? ¿No ha sacado provecho los medios de comunicación?


----------



## Ele_SD (21 Dic 2021)

Eres un trol muy malo. Qué casualidad hoyga. Ahora ya no importa si es gente de origen la que empleáis y además... el morito era el único al que le perdonasteis la instancia en la masia, ay pobrecico!!! por el nivel de la historia, tu HORTOgrafia, los cambios de componentes y sus variantes. No te echo más de 12 años mentales. Vuelve a 3d juegos.


----------



## Arthas98 (21 Dic 2021)

Mira que eres retrasado mental, que forma más vergonzosa de querer llamar la atención


----------



## bubbler (21 Dic 2021)

Al OP
*@Aniquiladordestroyer*

Tienes dos opciones:

Indica que te has inventado la narrativa, discúlpate ante el foro y terceros y cierra la cuenta.
Indica que es cierto y notifica a las autoridades de esta declaración que has realizado.
Las dos opciones tendrán consecuencias legales, pero en la 1 te exculparán y en la 2 tendrás que dar la cara, tú veras...


----------



## Bye Felicia (21 Dic 2021)

Ves, su hubieras contratado a un burbujista no te hubiera pasado eso.


----------



## Salchichonio (21 Dic 2021)

Una rata menos


----------



## algemeine (21 Dic 2021)

No me creo nada


----------



## quiebra inminente (21 Dic 2021)

Entonces enviamos el hilo de esta llorona a la policía como posible testigo.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Como puedes decir halgo así  ni te imaginas lo duro y el golpe psicológico que es vivir esto un respeto por favor



para un Español de bien la muerte de un extranjero deberia importarle un pimiento
mucho mas si es un potencial soldado de un ENEMIGO. 

Eso si yo jamas trabajaria con inmigroides.
y a los TRAIDORES que los contratan los pondria en una lista

ya pasaremos cuenta en el MADMAX venidero.


----------



## Avispa (21 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Como puedes decir halgo así  ni te imaginas lo duro y el golpe psicológico que es vivir esto un respeto por favor



Después de este suceso ¿te has planteado cambiarte el nick? Cualquiera podría pensar que lo ibas buscando...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (21 Dic 2021)

Juntas simios con subhumanos y con escoria, normal que pasase eso.


----------



## Pura Sangre (21 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Como puedes decir halgo así  ni te imaginas lo duro y el golpe psicológico que es vivir esto un respeto por favor




golpe psicológico? tus antepasados tuvieron que matar moros para que hoy podáis disfrutar de "vuestras tierras".


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (4 Abr 2022)

Refloto , algo que paso en mi empresa , para que vean cómo están las cosas


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Ago 2022)

G


----------



## Gorrión (20 Ago 2022)

Al ignore.


----------

